# Moose,Elk, & Sheep Lottery results are in



## nodakoutdoors.com

*Moose, Elk, and Sheep Lotteries have been held*

Access the Online services tab or click the link
provided below and then click "Lottery Results"

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onl ... e/main.htm


----------



## buckseye

Donor


----------



## MossyMO

My donation was accepted also, maybe next year..................


----------



## 1lessdog

My son drew a 2005 E3 Elk lic.Early season.
I had mine in 2003 7x7
His sister had hers in 1998 6x6
And I had a Moose in 1988 47"

We been LUCKY


----------



## leadshot

donor also


----------



## SiouxperDave25

No dice.


----------



## cootkiller

Denied!
Well, we still have 3 packages of moose ribs left from the wife's moose of two years ago.
They taste like cardboard covered in BBQ sauce.

Just have to shoot 100 snow geese and get burger made out of that I guess.

cootkiller


----------



## browningboy

deneid on all three


----------

